# Effektvideos zum Einbauen in einen Film



## Fenderbender (5. November 2006)

Ich weiss nicht wie es anderen geht, aber ich habe im Moment das Problem, das ich für einen kleinen (ca. 45 Min) Hobbyfilm keine kostenlosen Videos von Explosionen vor schwarzem oder grün/ blauem Hintergrund finde. Durch Google bin ich bei detonationfilms.com gelandet aber selbst die sind kaum noch kostenlos und die freien Downloads laufen mit grade mal 1 kb/s. Kennt jemand Seiten wo man kostenlos Explosionsvideos oder Funkenvideos bekommen kann? 

Mfg


----------



## Schiesti (16. November 2006)

ja da wär wohl eine Antwort auch für mich Interessant - wobei meine Suche nach was ganz anderem läuft:

Das von 10 herunterzählen wie in alten Stummfilmen - hab sowas in "Flash" gefunden - wär toll wenn's so etwas auch für den Videoschnitt geben würde ...

... aprospos Videoschnitt: welches Format müsste das fertige einzubauenden Video (Explosion o.ä.) zum Bearbeiten im eigenen Video eigentlich haben? AVI oder?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße Christian


----------



## Borste (16. November 2006)

Hallo!

@Fenderbender
Leider kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, wo Du solche Videos herbekommst. Vielleicht bei den Videos von Google? Keine Ahnung!

@Schiesti


> Das von 10 herunterzählen wie in alten Stummfilmen - hab sowas in "Flash" gefunden - wär toll wenn's so etwas auch für den Videoschnitt geben würde ...


Womit arbeitest Du? Bei Adobe Premiere, meine ich, gibt es sowas. Filmvorspann, oder so, heißt das.



> ... aprospos Videoschnitt: welches Format müsste das fertige einzubauenden Video (Explosion o.ä.) zum Bearbeiten im eigenen Video eigentlich haben? AVI oder?


Vorzugsweise würde ich da eine unkomprimierte Avi-Datei benutzen. Kommt halt darauf an welche Qualität du erreichen willst. In Sachen Qualität un komprimierung habe ich allerdings nicht so die Ahnung.

Gruss
Borste


----------



## Schiesti (16. November 2006)

Verwende Pinnacle Video Studio 9 :suspekt:


----------



## Fenderbender (16. November 2006)

Also die Videos von Google sind ja im ActiveX Format. Zum einen sind diese qualitativ sehr niedrig anzusetzen, zum anderen habe ich keinen Converter der diese Dateien umwandeln kann. (Ich nutze Video Convert Master, der sagt allerdings bei einigen .swf Dateien  I/O Error occured. )

Na ich such mal weiter nach passendem Material

Mfg


----------

